# Suns Introduce Earl Clark



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I can't express how badly I wanted us to take him haha. I had him as 3rd best player in this draft (complete rankings in draft night thread). 

Video of press conf can be seen at the link. 

link



> For someone who was forced to cancel his initial pre-draft workout in Phoenix due to the birth of his daughter, Earl Clark is quickly making up for lost time in terms of his recent appearances at US Airways Center.
> 
> Less than week after impressing the Suns’ front office with his defense in last Saturday’s group workout at the Purple Palace, the former Louisville forward was officially introduced by Phoenix Friday – one day after having his named called as the 14th overall pick in the 2009 NBA Draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This kid is going to be one of the best of the class. Anyone who took him got a great player.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Earl Clark has big league potential. This kid will be the biggest steal of this draft.


----------

